# Sealing Cabriolet Roof?



## DannyW (Mar 10, 2012)

I was originally going to clean the roof with a soft nail brush and some Johnsons Baby Shampoo, then protect with Fabsil. However, my dad swears by the Autoglym kit?

Or what about G Techniq I1? Hmmm...

Dan


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Danny, I was told about fabsil many years ago before I joined the forum, it's just an owners preference , I have used fabsil and never had any problems with it,


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The G Techniq is excellent stuff,but no better than the fabsil and more expensive ,the autoglym can be a pita to use


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't comment on anything other than G Techniq but it is amazing. I did it recently on the OH's TT. All water now just beads leaving the roof bone dry.

I wouldn't recommend it for the average person. Bit of a ball ache to apply and if not done correctly will not last long.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> The G Techniq is excellent stuff,but no better than the fabsil and more expensive ,the autoglym can be a pita to use


What Syd said [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## DannyW (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, looks like I will give Fabsil a go then. Thanks guys...

Im looking at buying the 2.5l Tin, but daft question, how do you all apply it?

Dan


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DannyW said:


> Oh, looks like I will give Fabsil a go then. Thanks guys...
> 
> Im looking at buying the 2.5l Tin, but daft question, how do you all apply it?
> 
> Dan


Just get yourself a decent quality paint brush, pour the fabsil into a plastic cup (or similar) and cover the roof in even strokes. Let it dry properly before applying a second coat


----------



## DannyW (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay thanks guys.

Will it make the car smell?

Dan


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think it's too bad and it isn't for too long, although can't remember 100%, it's been a while since I did mine


----------



## DannyW (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh right, thanks.

Has anyone tried the aerosol vesion of Fabsil?

Sorry for all the questions!

Dan


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Fabsil is great stuff! Do the prep work first. Brush off dirt with nail brush and then a rinse then wash with a decent shampoo and work in with nail brush. Allow to dry and then as said, decent paint brush and I use a lid off an aerosol can. Apply one coat and allow to dry then a second. Car smells for a couple of days, but find if you liquid leather your seats at the same time it masks the smell some what  amazon was do the best deals on fabsil last time I ordered some £11 a ltr or £22 for 2 ltd which should last you years! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

DannyW said:


> Oh right, thanks.
> 
> Has anyone tried the aerosol vesion of Fabsil?
> 
> ...


I have tried the aerosol version, found it much easier to use the tin and paint on as mentioned in previous post, you lose half the stuff in the wind if you do it outdoors with the aerosol


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I just did mine again with the Autoglym kit really easy to use.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I just did mine again with the Autoglym kit really easy to use.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1

_Except it was sent from me 'puter using my fingers_!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do a bit of research on line before you buy though - it's worth checking out camping supplies sites for good prices. I got a 5l from one including postage for less than Halfrauds wanted for a 2.5l.

Does smell a bit when first applied, and you might want your window down a bit for the first couple of times you use the car, but it's no worse than having chish and fips in the car!


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I used the Autoglym kit (cleaner & proofer) and found it a doddle to use - no smelly problems either.


----------

